# G. rosea colors?



## Peter_Parker (Sep 21, 2005)

I was posting pics of my H. lividum, so I said "what the heck, I'll give the rosea some screen time too".  I've heard that there are a couple of color morphs of rose hairs but I've never seen them.  Could somebody post pics of them, because I'd like to know which one I have (I think I have the normal one, because it was a little cheap to be a rare color at $16.00   ).  It was funny because nobody had the guts to take it out of the tank when I bought it from the petstore and I ended up doing it.  Some customer service


----------



## Tangled WWWeb (Sep 21, 2005)

There are many examples on this forum if you search for "Red phase G. rosea" or "RCF G. rosea".  Here are some pics of mine at this link here  and a pic I took of a red and a brown side by side.

John


----------



## odinn7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Not a very good picture but my rosea is more of a brown overall color than anything else.

*and before I hear it...don't worry, she's not on wood chips any longer*


----------



## MysticKigh (Sep 21, 2005)

The red phases are imo gorgeous... I don't have one, but I do have a female with what seems unusual color to me (compared to my others) She is far darker in her legs and abdomen with more prominent leg stripes. Her carapace is also a richer color


----------



## GoTerps (Sep 21, 2005)

> Not a very good picture but my rosea is more of a brown overall color than anything else.


 
odinn7, I'm pretty sure that's not a _G. rosea_.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Sep 21, 2005)

there is one in Vancouver Aquarium looks exactly like that dark G.rosea, but a lot bigger than normal one, around 7"ish...


----------



## Gesticulator (Sep 21, 2005)

GoTerps said:
			
		

> odinn7, I'm pretty sure that's not a _G. rosea_.


I second that.


----------



## stubby8th (Sep 21, 2005)

odinn7 said:
			
		

> Not a very good picture but my rosea is more of a brown overall color than anything else.
> 
> *and before I hear it...don't worry, she's not on wood chips any longer*


I'll tell you one thing - if you bought this guy as a G.rosea, you got a deal and a half! Looks like G.pulchra to me . . .


----------



## Jmadson13 (Sep 21, 2005)

odinn7 said:
			
		

> Not a very good picture but my rosea is more of a brown overall color than anything else.
> 
> *and before I hear it...don't worry, she's not on wood chips any longer*


I'm going with neither and saying Brachypelma albopilosum


----------



## stubby8th (Sep 21, 2005)

*lil' Red*

Here is my "lil' Red", Red phase G.rosea


----------



## Peter_Parker (Sep 21, 2005)

oooh, that looks a lot different, almost orangish


----------



## aaronrefalo (Sep 21, 2005)

stubby8th said:
			
		

> Here is my "lil' Red", Red phase G.rosea


have you got a picture after yours moulted...i think she would have nice colors

Aaron


----------



## MysticKigh (Sep 21, 2005)

stubby8th said:
			
		

> I'll tell you one thing - if you bought this guy as a G.rosea, you got a deal and a half! Looks like G.pulchra to me . . .


Doesn't the leg striping seem a little prominent for G pulchra?


----------



## stubby8th (Sep 21, 2005)

*Haven't seen her after a molt yet*



			
				aaronrefalo said:
			
		

> have you got a picture after yours moulted...i think she would have nice colors
> 
> Aaron


No, not yet - haven't experienced a molt with her yet (can't wait though). Bought her as an adult . . . of all places, PETCO! I always check their stock of G.rosea, A.semani & A.avic. when I buy crix and one time it actually paid off!


----------



## stubby8th (Sep 21, 2005)

MysticKigh said:
			
		

> Doesn't the leg striping seem a little prominent for G pulchra?


Are you thinking Grammostola alticeps?


----------



## Jaygnar (Sep 21, 2005)

I second alticeps.  Looks way different from any pulchras I've seen. Deffinately not G. rosea.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Sep 21, 2005)

*...*

heres mine enjoying a snack


----------



## Crunchie (Sep 22, 2005)

Jaygnar said:
			
		

> I second alticeps.  Looks way different from any pulchras I've seen. Deffinately not G. rosea.


I'm thinking Grammostola nothing, don't see a mirror abdomen patch at all.


----------



## FryLock (Sep 22, 2005)

Crunchie said:
			
		

> I'm thinking Grammostola nothing, don't see a mirror abdomen patch at all.


Ditto and in lieu of anything more then a overall body picture to go on id guess a Brachy..

But im really temped to not buck a resent personal trend on id threads and say Grammostola actaeon  .


----------



## pitbulllady (Sep 22, 2005)

stubby8th said:
			
		

> Are you thinking Grammostola alticeps?



That's what I'M thinking!  Does not look like G. pulchra, not with that leg striping, and the color is way off for G. rosea.  I second whoever the first person was that posted this: if this spider was purchased as a G. rosea, at a G. rosea price, somebody got a DEAL!

pitbulllady


----------



## GoTerps (Sep 22, 2005)

> I'm thinking Grammostola nothing, don't see a mirror abdomen patch at all.


I would agree.  I actually had that in my origional post but edited it out since there's a few without very visible patches, to me at least! (pulchra, etc..?) and the pics at a bad angle.  

Does anyone know if every species of _Grammastola_ has a defined mirror patch?  I know it's a characteristic of the genus, but wasn't sure if it's a "prerequisite"?

I don't think it's a _Grammastola_, just wondering about the mirror patch thing, Grammies aren't my cup of tea.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Sep 22, 2005)

I unfortunately havn't seen too many gramastolans other than what's usually on the market but I'd assume they all have apparent mirror patches. Given the fact that this was purchased at Petco, we can usually narrow it down from the dozen or so spiders Calzoo makes available to them. Definitely a Brachy, and I'm still sticking to albopilosum.


----------



## pitbulllady (Sep 22, 2005)

Neither of the G. pulchras I have possess a mirror patch, though it is quite evident in all of my G. roseas, even the immature one.  If G. pulchra has a mirror patch, it is not evident at all.  As for the other species in this genus, I honesly cannot say that I've ever been fortunate enough to see, let alone own, any "in person", only in pictures, but the T in question does look a lot like the pics I've seen of G. alticeps.
I can see a resemblence between that spider and B. albopilosum, but both of my B. albo's are much hairier.

pitbulllady


----------



## LPacker79 (Sep 22, 2005)

My female _G. pulchra_ does posess a mirror patch, though it's not as obvious as on other species. It is there though.

Also, I don't believe that what odinn has is a _B. albopilosum_ either.


----------



## odinn7 (Sep 22, 2005)

Ok...wonderful...for 10 years now I've been under the impression that I have a G. rosea. I am obviously not too good at IDing spiders but never gave it a second thought since I really had no reason to doubt that she's a rosea. Back in '95 I bought her with a KK for $20 from the local pet store where I used to live. She was marked as a "Rose Hair" and I never gave it a second thought. Now she's going to have a personality complex if I have to tell her she's not a rosea, perhaps I will try to keep it a secret. 
To make sure this is clear: she is really more of a brown color than my picture indicates. but she is a dark brown as opposed to the lighter browns that seem to be the norm in pictures that I have seen for roseas. How can I find out for sure what I have here? 

As a side here: boy, do I feel like an ass now.  :8o


----------



## GoTerps (Sep 22, 2005)

> As a side here: boy, do I feel like an ass now.


Definelty don't!  No big deal.



> How can I find out for sure what I have here?


Have you tried asking her what she is??   

Do you have any more pictures of the spider?  Perhaps we could through out some GUESSES (I stress that) as to what she is.  Would have been nice to know where she came from, as this is a HUGE piece of info when trying to make a "reasonable" ID guess.

Does look brachyish... lol, now how's that for an internet ID!?


----------



## odinn7 (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah, like I said, she came from a local pet store and was marked as a Rose Hair...other than that, I have no information.

I will attempt to get some more pictures and when I do, I will start a new thread as this one seems to have been hijacked badly enough...sorry to the OP.


----------



## Arachnoking (Sep 22, 2005)

Here is my female G.rosea (NCF) Normal colour form


----------



## pitbulllady (Sep 22, 2005)

*re: G.rosea colors?*



			
				odinn7 said:
			
		

> Yeah, like I said, she came from a local pet store and was marked as a Rose Hair...other than that, I have no information.
> 
> I will attempt to get some more pictures and when I do, I will start a new thread as this one seems to have been hijacked badly enough...sorry to the OP.



That certainly wouldn't be the first time somebody bought a T at a pet store which was not labled correctly as to species.  There are posts on here, if you go back far enough, where people have purchased B. smithi's and B. emilias at Petco or other shops, for around $20.00, that were labeled either "Rosehairs" or "Pinktoes"!  I, of course, could never be so lucky.  It goes to show how unreliable common names are, though.

pitbulllady


----------



## odinn7 (Sep 23, 2005)

pitbulllady said:
			
		

> That certainly wouldn't be the first time somebody bought a T at a pet store which was not labled correctly as to species.  There are posts on here, if you go back far enough, where people have purchased B. smithi's and B. emilias at Petco or other shops, for around $20.00, that were labeled either "Rosehairs" or "Pinktoes"!  I, of course, could never be so lucky.  It goes to show how unreliable common names are, though.
> 
> pitbulllady


I realize that spiders are often marked incorrectly and I even recently saw some in a pet store that I knew were marked wrong. The thing that bothers me is that I have had this one since '95 and never gave it a second thought as to what it is. Oh well, live and learn I guess. 
Anyway, I have 2 new pictures that I will post in a new thread in the Questions and Answers section to see if anyone can narrow this down for me.


----------



## odinn7 (Sep 28, 2005)

Come on everyone that pointed out to me that mine isn't a rosea. I have 2 newer, better pics in the Tarantula Questions and Discussions section under a topic called "After 10 Years...I Need ID Help". Don't just leave me hanging like this folks. Please, just take a look and see if you can give me a better idea of what I may have. You were all nice enough to point out that I don't have a rosea and then debate what it could be, please just take a few seconds to check the other pictures and see if you can help me out.


----------



## Richard_uk (Sep 29, 2005)

Freshly moulted, female RCF


----------



## dangerprone69 (Sep 29, 2005)

Richard_uk said:
			
		

> Freshly moulted, female RCF


What a gorgeous animal!! Anyone who thinks Rosies are boring can look at that and then tell me the same thing. I myself have 4 G. rosea slings which may possibly be RCF, is there any way to tell when they're youngsters or does it only show up as they get older?


----------

